# Harborside at Atlantis, Bahamas, 12/13-12/20



## Maximo (Nov 3, 2015)

Harborside Resort at Atlantis, Paradise Island, Bahamas. 12/13-12/20

1 BR deluxe. sleeps 4. includes four wristbands to Atlantis resort for the week.

$700 for the week. 

Cannot change dates, will not split the reservation.

Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## herillc (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it new to stay at Harborside? I have stayed there many times and never paid $30 housekeeping fee for my stays.



Maximo said:


> There is an additional $30 housekeeping fee paid directly to the resort. Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Maximo (Nov 3, 2015)

post has been edited.


----------



## weluvsfcc (Nov 4, 2015)

*Harborside*

Please advise if its still available


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2015)

To respond, click on Maximo's blue user name.


----------



## Maximo (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, still available. Please send a PM.


----------



## Maximo (Nov 8, 2015)

Bumping. Still available.


----------



## Maximo (Nov 9, 2015)

No longer available. Gave this to a friend to use.


----------

